# user friendliness



## abelardorico

¿Cómo traducirían ustedes al español esto?

*Improved design and user friendliness on eBay...*

Yo supongo: ... *ha sido perfecionado el diseño de eBay y su accesibilidad para el usuario*... 

Solo que "para el usuario" me parece muy tosco en la frase (?)

Muchas gracias


----------



## abelardorico

oh, disculpen, quise escribir "perfec*c*ionado"


----------



## frida-nc

Me parece bien, pero veo en otro sitio "facilidad de uso," que también serviría.
Saludos.


----------



## shoam

si, serian usuarios... y yo diria FACIL DE USAR


----------



## zumac

user friendly or user friendliness = AMIGABLE

Tanto en inglés como español, esto se usa mucho en informática.

Saludos.


----------



## abelardorico

zumac said:


> user friendly or user friendliness = AMIGABLE
> 
> Tanto en inglés como español, esto se usa mucho en informática.
> 
> Saludos.



Hola Sumac, NO quisiera ni por un segundo poner en duda tus conocimientos, pero realmente nunca he visto _*amigable*_, a pesar de que estoy constantemente en internet. Entonces supongo que es de uso frecuente en el sector de la programación de software o algo así (?)


----------



## zumac

abelardorico said:


> Hola Sumac, NO quisiera ni por un segundo poner en duda tus conocimientos, pero realmente nunca he visto _*amigable*_, a pesar de que estoy constantemente en internet. Entonces supongo que es de uso frecuente en el sector de la programación de software o algo así (?)


Sí se frecuenta "amigable" en software, y tengo que aclarar que esto se usa en México. No sé si se use también en otros paises.

Saludos.


----------



## Cubanboy

*Voto por ¨amigable¨*


----------



## shoam

HOY salio en el diario que en un hospital en Buenos Aires, se ha puesto en marcha un plan para que los usuarios o pacientes, se puedan mover con mas facilidad por el edificio y no pierdan tiempo en la complejidad de pasillos y dependencias. 
El plan se llama: *HOSPITAL AMIGABLE*


----------



## frida-nc

No olviden que abelardo buscaba un sustantivo.  Todo el mundo viene con adjetivos, ¿no?

*ha[n?] sido perfeccionado su diseño ... y su  ?*


----------



## shoam

SI, muy cierto.
Mi intencion era aportar antecedentes. 
Tambien, es mi opinion que los adjetivos bien pueden ayudar a hacerse una idea, desarrollar mejor la inventiva y la creatividad para llegar al sueño de todos; la traducción perfecta!!


----------



## megane_wang

HOla --

Para mí: 

*"Improved design and user friendliness on eBay..."*

*"Diseño y usabilidad mejorados en eBay..." *

o si la frase termina ahí, simplemente:

*"Mejora del diseño y usabilidad en eBay"*

Salud !


----------



## zumac

megane_wang said:


> HOla --
> 
> Para mí:
> 
> *"Improved design and user friendliness on eBay..."*
> 
> *"Diseño y usabilidad mejorados en eBay..." *
> 
> o si la frase termina ahí, simplemente:
> 
> *"Mejora del diseño y usabilidad en eBay"*
> 
> Salud !


Como quieran que lo pinten, "usabilidad" no implica "user friendliness".

¿Como les parece "uso amigable"?

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

Hola.


zumac said:


> user friendly or user friendliness = AMIGABLE
> 
> Tanto en inglés como español, esto se usa mucho en informática.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Estoy con zumac, en México al menos si se usa mucho el término amigable en relación a la "usabilidad sencilla" de los sistemas.



abelardorico said:


> Hola Sumac, NO quisiera ni por un segundo poner en duda tus conocimientos, pero realmente nunca he visto _*amigable*_, a pesar de que estoy constantemente en internet. Entonces supongo que es de uso frecuente en el sector de la programación de software o algo así (?)


 
No solo en el nivel técnico, sino también en el nivel de usuario se acostumbra usar el término para promover que un sistema es de uso sencillo.



Cubanboy said:


> *Voto por ¨amigable¨*


 
Igual que Cubanboy, voto por "amigable"

_Diseño mejorado y amigable..._


----------



## zumac

elbeto said:


> Hola.
> 
> Estoy con zumac, en México al menos si se usa mucho el término amigable en relación a la "usabilidad sencilla" de los sistemas.
> 
> No solo en el nivel técnico, sino también en el nivel de usuario se acostumbra usar el término para promover que un sistema es de uso sencillo.
> 
> Igual que Cubanboy, voto por "amigable"
> 
> _Diseño mejorado y amigable..._


 
A todo mecate, Elbeto, me gusta "Diseño mejorado y amigable...".

Saludos.


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --



> Como quieran que lo pinten, "usabilidad" no implica "user friendliness".


 
Zumac, que prefieras otro término no cambia el hecho de que *"usabilidad" DEBE implicar "user friendliness"* y se utilizan frecuentemente como sinónimos.

Es cierto que abundan los fantasmas y supuestos expertos en el mundo de la usabilidad, cuya labor pueda llevar a opinar lo que dices, pero sin duda alguna este término es una alternativa más, por lo cual vale la pena que tanto abelardorico como cualquier otra persona que consulte este thread en el futuro lo tenga a mano.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

megane_wang said:


> Hola --
> 
> Zumac, que prefieras otro término no cambia el hecho de que *"usabilidad" DEBE implicar "user friendliness"* y se utilizan frecuentemente como sinónimos.
> 
> Es cierto que abundan los fantasmas y supuestos expertos en el mundo de la usabilidad, cuya labor pueda llevar a opinar lo que dices, pero sin duda alguna este término es una alternativa más, por lo cual vale la pena que tanto abelardorico como cualquier otra persona que consulte este thread en el futuro lo tenga a mano.
> 
> Saludos.


Una observación: la palabra "usabilidad" no la he podido encontrar en ninguno de mis tres diccionarios del español que tengo en casa. También lo busqué en la RAE y WordReference, y tampoco existe.

Entonces, parece que estás introduciendo una palabra que suena bien, pero desgraciadamente no existe.

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

zumac said:


> Una observación: la palabra "usabilidad" no la he podido encontrar en ninguno de mis tres diccionarios del español que tengo en casa. También lo busqué en la RAE y WordReference, y tampoco existe.
> 
> Entonces, parece que estás introduciendo una palabra que suena bien, pero desgraciadamente no existe.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Es un término muy usado en el mundo de la informática. Lo encuentras en tratados relacionados a los sistemas y pruebas de sistemas "Usability Test." Aparece en Google *34,800,000* en inglés y *3,620,000* en español.

Según la Wikipedia (http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usabilidad):



> "La *usabilidad universal* (del inglés _usability_) es la característica de un sistema que pretende ser utilizado por:
> 
> el tipo o tipos específicos de usuario/s,
> la tarea o tareas que para las cuales el sistema se ha hecho, y
> el contexto en el que se da la interacción.
> ...
> El concepto de usabilidad se refiere a una aplicación (informática) de (software) o un aparato (hardware), aunque también puede aplicarse a cualquier sistema hecho con algún objetivo particular."


----------



## zumac

La verdad, Elbeto, es que el Wikipedia y el Google no tienen peso para mi. Si no está "usabilidad" el la RAE, ahí muere la discusión.

Cuando un compañero nos pide una traducción, y no se trata de algo chistoso o vulgar, ¿con qué conciencia le damos una palabra que no está en la RAE sino que proviene de una castellanización de una palabra del inglés?

Pero, ¿quien soy yo? Usa la palabra cuando puedas en algún documento oficial en tu trabajo o en la escuela, y a ver que aceptación tiene.

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

zumac said:


> La verdad, Elbeto, es que el Wikipedia y el Google no tienen peso para mi. Si no está "usabilidad" el la RAE, ahí muere la discusión.
> 
> Cuando un compañero nos pide una traducción, y no se trata de algo chistoso o vulgar, ¿con qué conciencia le damos una palabra que no está en la RAE sino que proviene de una castellanización de una palabra del inglés?
> 
> Pero, ¿quien soy yo? Usa la palabra cuando puedas en algún documento oficial en tu trabajo o en la escuela, y a ver que aceptación tiene.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Tienes toda la razón con respecto a que no aparece en la RAE. Ojalá fuera el fin de la discusión siempre, pero creo que si conocemos algo de un medio específico, es nuestro deber aportar nuestra experiencia y dejar que nuestros amigos decidan, si no hay mejores opciones, usar nuestras propuestas o dejarlas de lado y buscar opciones fuera de este foro. 

Mi conciencia descabellada no descansará hasta decir lo siguiente: He usado este término en el trabajo (para clientes hispanoparlantes y de habla inglesa) y nadie ha dejado de pagarme ni ha corregido el documento o se ha reido de el. He recibido manuales de empresas serias dedicadas a la creación de metodologías de pruebas de sistemas en los que el término _Pruebas de usabilidad_ es usado como un término técnico para describir el conjunto de pruebas que validan el uso esperado por el usuario y la facilidad de operación. En fin, que tu consejo lo he seguido aún antes de recibirlo sin consecuencias negativas. Pero para la paz y tranquilidad de todos, y siendo congruente con las reglas del foro y la buena etiqueta, diré también lo siguiente para cerrar mi participación:

Estimado abelardorico, la palabra _usabilidad_, como bien apuntan los demás, inlcuido zemac, no aparece en la RAE y probablemente en ningún diccionario técnico (?), sin embargo, dicha palabra es harto usada en el medio de la informática en los niveles profesionales en México. Yo personalmente la uso, pero no quisiera cargar en mi conciencia el ser causante de una mala nota en tus deberes escolares o de generarte una mala reputación en tus actividades profesionales. Finalmente y como debe de ser, tomarás la decisión más conveniente para tus intereses.

Saludos.


----------



## elbeto

elbeto said:


> ...para cerrar mi participación...


Me "desdigo" de esta frase.

¡Ja! Me dejé llevar por la desviación que sufrió el hilo. abelardorico, te confirmo mi propuesta original:



elbeto said:


> _*Diseño mejorado y amigable...*_


 
que nada tiene que ver con "usabilidad."


----------



## megane_wang

Hola --

Es obvio que hay palabras técnicas y relativamente frecuentes que cabe buscar en otras fuentes distintas a la RAE.

Por ejemplo, el Centro de Terminología de la Generalitat de Catalunya dispone de un diccionario de neologismos con equivalentes en catalán, castellano, francés, alemán e inglés, donde aparece "usabilidad" como aceptable traducción de "usability" al castellano, y no por una decisión gratuita, sino meditada por expertos en los distintos idiomas. En castellano debe de existir alguna herramienta parecida que, lamentablemente, desconozco.

Que la RAE no haya incorporado un término todavía no significa que éste sea del todo desconocido e inaceptable por completo. Por ejemplo, la Real Academia de las Ciencias tiene su propio diccionario y no todos sus términos están en el de la RAE, ni coinciden en todas sus acepciones; pero no por ello dejan de ser válidos sin más.

En fin... hasta otra.

Saludos !


----------



## frida-nc

Hay solamente una cosa en la que me estoy confundiendo,
[diseñoamigable] ... "que nada tiene que ver con usabilidad."
Claro que sí tiene que ver con usabilidad y las dos son matices de la misma idea... como "facilidad de uso," que era mi sugerencia.
Ahora abelardo tiene varias opciones y puede optar por la que le guste mas, gracias a todos los foreros.
Saludos y suerte a todos.


----------



## elbeto

frida-nc said:


> Hay solamente una cosa en la que me estoy confundiendo,
> [diseñoamigable] ... "que nada tiene que ver con usabilidad."
> Claro que sí tiene que ver con usabilidad y las dos son matices de la misma idea... como "facilidad de uso," que era mi sugerencia.
> Ahora abelardo tiene varias opciones y puede optar por la que le guste mas, gracias a todos los foreros.
> Saludos y suerte a todos.


 
Hola frida-nc, entiendo tu confusión. Mira, _usabilidad_ como palabra no fue el motivo de esta consulta. _User friendliness _(amigable para el usuario) si. A eso me refería con la frase, que no pretendía ser literal. En el medio, en México, en mi código postal, decimos que un sistema es _amigable_ si cumple con los criterios de _usabilidad y manejo intuitivo _requeridos para una operación sencilla de la aplicación. No decimos que es un sistema con _buena usabilidad_. Como dices, lo importante es que abelardorico tiene ya algunas opciones de las cuales escoger.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

El término 'amigable' se está difundiendo cada vez más, incluso en material impreso.

Fabricantes de software suelen referirse a un programa fácil de usar como 'amigable'.


----------



## zumac

Elbeto, te felicito por una excelente explicación y una muy diplomática postura sobre el tema.

Solo te quiero ofrecer una observación sobre el uso de la frase "prueba de usabilidad" que mencionas. Yo también estoy en desarrolllo de sistemas, con una larga trayectoria de 45 años, 24 de ellos siendo en México D.F. para grandes compañías transnacionales. En esta experiencia, nunca me encontré con dicha frase, sino la frase "pruebas de aceptación".

Es curioso, que aun estando en el mismo medio, nos hayamos topado con diferentes frases para el mismo sentido. Me atrevo a suponer que el motivo es que la mayoría de los términos de informática tiene su origen en el inglés, y por lo tanto, algunas empresas las adaptan al español en distintas formas.

Paz y saludos.


----------



## elbeto

zumac said:


> Elbeto, te felicito por una excelente explicación y una muy diplomática postura sobre el tema.
> 
> Solo te quiero ofrecer una observación sobre el uso de la frase "prueba de usabilidad" que mencionas. Yo también estoy en desarrolllo de sistemas, con una larga trayectoria de 45 años, 24 de ellos siendo en México D.F. para grandes compañías transnacionales. En esta experiencia, nunca me encontré con dicha frase, sino la frase "pruebas de aceptación".
> 
> Es curioso, que aun estando en el mismo medio, nos hayamos topado con diferentes frases para el mismo sentido. Me atrevo a suponer que el motivo es que la mayoría de los términos de informática tiene su origen en el inglés, y por lo tanto, algunas empresas las adaptan al español en distintas formas.
> 
> Paz y saludos.


 
Hola zumac. Sí, había visto tu perfil y que además estás en el D. F. (que ya suficiente mérito tiene vivir allí  ). Quizás sea que trabajamos en diferentes contextos ya que la Informática ha crecido enormemente y con la experiencia que tienes, no me dejarás mentir al respecto.

Como una aportación adicional para todos los que estamos en este hilo, Microsoft ha usado este término (incluso _más incorrectamente_, si acaso vale la expresión) en el tema de "El _*test*_  de usabilidad, la prueba definitiva," que se encuentra en su sitio para empresas y profesionales localizado en este link http://www.microsoft.com/spain/empresas/guias/usabilidad/mejorar_usabilidad.mspx.
Si bien, Microsoft no es una autoridad de la lengua española (ni inglesa, ni japonesa, ni de alguna otra), considero que puede ser _usado_ como referencia en los temas de sistemas de cómputo. Quien sabe, quizás en algún momento, por cansancio o convencimiento, la RAE nos concederá el _uso_ autorizado de la palabra _usabilidad _y_ pruebas de usabilidad _y todos sus_ derivados_. Mientras tanto, como dice la publicidad de algunos artículos peligrosos: "ú_sela_ bajo su propio riesgo."

Espero que todas las aportaciones de los participantes en este hilo, sean puestas en buen _*uso*_.


----------



## WepaRicua

Usability=valor práctico, utilidad. La españolización de palabras inglesas es común cuando no se conoce su equivalente en español. Y a pesar de que a través de las edades el español ha recibido multiples inyecciones de lenguas externas, también es cierto que si existe un equivalente a friendliness como amigable, debe usarse, especialmente por la protección de nuestra lengua la cual, donde resido, Nueva York, es constantemente bombardeada con disparates linguísticos en intentos desesperados de expresión. Usabilidad es un disparate nacido bajo esas condiciones que no debemos perpetuar, especialmente cuando existe un equivalente perfectamente correcto en nuestro idioma.


----------



## frida-nc

Hola WepaRicua:
Acepto todo menos la casticidad de "amigable" para un programa de software. Es bueno, es "super bueno," y tiene mi respaldo, pero me suena igual de Spanglish que _usabilidad,_ y _el_ _software_ mismo. "User friendly" en inglés es un término de marketing, nunca lo habríamos usado en los años 50, ni ustedes "amigable" para una máquina tampoco. ¿Miento?
Estamos hablando de la computación--donde la mayor parte de la terminología es nueva en nuestras dos lenguas.
Pido perdón si esa palabra "disparate" me ha despertado un poquitín. Saludos a todos, después de muchos meses de reposo...


----------



## elbeto

Terminemos de una buena vez con esto.
Ni _usabilidad_ ni _amigable_. Si vamos a ser tajantes, seámoslo por completo. 
Amigable se refiere más bien a una actitud humana, así que una máquina no puede ser amigable como tampoco puede serlo un programa de cómputo.

Ergonómico, eso sí que se puede decir de un programa de cómputo.
Así que si quieren decirlo bien, dirán: Diseño mejorado y ergonómico.

Yo, a pesar de mi propio comentario, diría: Diseño mejorado y amigable... la computadora es mi amiga y los programas también... ¡de ellos vivo!

Saludos de su amigable vecino, ElBeto.


----------



## danielfranco

Facilidad de uso para que lo use el usuario.
¿No?
Bueno. Facilidad de utilización para el usuario.

Y además, ¿no debería ir con guión la palabra _user-friendly_ y derivados?

Y aparte de todo, el DRAE no siempre recoge la jerga especializada. Que de hecho, en inglés, es como el 75% de las palabras, dizque...

En fin, saludos ergonómicos de su fácil, amigable, usado ex-defeño:
Danforth François IV


----------



## realitycrafter

Cuando un programa es muy "user friendly", también se puede decir que es muy "intuitivo" en español. No es un equivalente al 100%, pero sí es un término que se encuentra en la RAE.
Un saludo.


----------



## elbeto

elbeto said:


> ...un sistema es _amigable_ si cumple con los criterios de _usabilidad y manejo intuitivo _requeridos para una operación sencilla de la aplicación.


 


realitycrafter said:


> Cuando un programa es muy "user friendly", también se puede decir que es muy "intuitivo" en español. No es un equivalente al 100%, pero sí es un término que se encuentra en la RAE.
> Un saludo.


 
*Sistema amigable*.

Amigables saludos a todos los intuitivos de este foro.


----------



## WepaRicua

Hola, frida-nc:
Veo que no escribí bien mi pensamiento. El del disparate fui yo. Quise decir que si existe un equivalente a _friendlines, _debe usarse. En lugar de escribir "amigable", debí haber escrito "fácil de usar", que es lo que siempre uso. La prefiero sobre "intuitivo" pues la segunda es de un registro mayor, y en inglés sería _intuitive_. Me puse a revisar mis hilos y no puedo creer que esperé tanto tiempo para responder. Gracias por aclararles a los foristas.


----------

